# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Thailand / Cambodia: Der Khmer-Tempel Preah Viharn / Phra Wi

## Enrico

[youtube:2bxuusa9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPiODqhStBo[/youtube:2bxuusa9]

 ::  

(wehe einer lacht!)

----------


## Didi-K

> (wehe einer lacht!)


Wieso sollten wir lachen? Ist doch recht informativ und gut gemacht. 
Jetzt kann ich endlich mal sehen, worum sich Thailand und Kambotscha da streiten.
Gruß Didi

----------


## Enrico

Gut gemacht hat er es ja, musste nur immer schmunzeln wenn er so redet, das meinte ich.  ::

----------


## schiene

> Gut gemacht hat er es ja, musste nur immer schmunzeln wenn er so redet, das meinte ich.


Enriescho,stell dir ma vor das würde in nem rischdschen sächssch vorgetragen  ::  
sollsch ma???

----------


## Enrico

Lol, das meent ich mit nich lache, lol

----------

